# Using screen print ink like tie dye ink



## Fardor (Jan 27, 2008)

wondering if I can mix a lot of water with a little screen printing ink and apply to a shirt for a faded coloring.

my guess is that there would be some kind of problem with this since screen print ink is supposed to rest on top of the fabric, but asking just in case somebody knows.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

IF it could be done, it would have to be waterbased inks, not plastisol.

WHY would you want to do it when dye serves the same purpose and is easier to use?


----------



## Fardor (Jan 27, 2008)

splathead said:


> IF it could be done, it would have to be waterbased inks, not plastisol.
> 
> WHY would you want to do it when dye serves the same purpose and is easier to use?


Because I wouldn't have to buy dye if it did. What kind of dye should I get?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are some sources

Matsui-Color | Dyestone
Dharma WWW : Search
PRO Chemical & Dye Home


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Fardor said:


> Because I wouldn't have to buy dye if it did.


Dye isn't expensive, so there wouldn't really be anything to be gained.


----------



## deenewman92 (10 mo ago)

Distributors in Port Moresby ( Papua New Guinea) don't sell fabric dye, they have screen printing instead. I would like to tie-dye so is there a way for me use screen printing ink for tie dye?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Screen printing ink is thick and gooey. Think kids bottled glue (like Elmers). You would not be able to dip a shirt into something so thick. Not to mention not being able to wash out the excess. Even if you could use it, screen print ink would be hard to the touch and uncomfortable to wear.

Have you tried your local supermarket for clothing dye? Or do a local internet search for Rit Dye or Clothing Dye.


----------

